# Types which can best read people?



## TreeBob

Nobody can fool me. I will catch you all eventually...


----------



## L

I think I will cast my vote onto ESTP's. Se followed closely by both Ti and then Fe, I believe this combination really gives them a natural edge in determining a person's type.


----------



## elixare

Not only are ENFJs the best at reading people
They're also the best at manipulating them 
ENFJ can make you willingly run naked through the streets 

I'm immune to their spells though


----------



## Thalassa

All SPs can spot a sucker to sell something to.

All SJs can spot who stands out from "normal." 

All NFs can acclimate themselves to the needs of others in the room.

All NTs think their logical stereotypes of people are correct, but they are wrong.

So what do I win now?


----------



## Thalassa

Kayness said:


> ^
> yeah
> 
> and I would say that, theoretically, the Se that we ISxP have would have enabled us to detect minute facial and body language changes and the subtlest nuances, which we translate and interpret with our tertiary Ni. I think we deserve a bit more credit than we get in the OP
> 
> however, I think it's kind of futile because it's an individual thing and it has a lot to do with training and how one has been brought up...


Honestly I think Se excels at picking up on energies of people's feelings...hostility, drunkenness, etc. Sheer physical response to the physical vibes people are giving off.

There have been times where I've thought "that guy is a fucking asshole" and "this person is too loud" and they ended up being BAD NEWS. IRL I keep my mouth shut a lot more than I do on-line, but I really shouldn't because I'm actually pretty good at spotting people who are doing things like snorting meth, injecting steroids, and others who are generally just manipulative, self-congratulatory pond scum. I'm also quite adept at avoiding men with dying wives and sugar momma mistresses who kiss my hand and offer me beers. I just have always been able to spot pieces of shit and I avoid them. I just fail at pointing them out to others...IRL. On Internet forums I've gotten in trouble for being TOO vocal for what I see, like erecting large signs that say, "this person is a troll! beware!" All that matters, though, in the end is that IRL I get away when I'm in danger, or just in danger of being wildly inconvenienced.

I'm not good at attending to random others' needs, though. I think Fe types are better at that, like my ENFJ sister.


----------



## Thalassa

George said:


> Most people claim to be good people-readers because most people want to be, and want to be seen as them. Whether or not it's a testament to my "psychic" abilities, they always seem to fail, and it gives me, at least, this insight into them.


The time I mainly fail is when I want something from someone; when you want something from someone, you're more likely to project what you want to see instead of seeing what is actually there.


----------



## LotusBlossom

fourtines said:


> Honestly I think Se excels at picking up on energies of people's feelings...hostility, drunkenness, etc. Sheer physical response to the physical vibes people are giving off.
> 
> There have been times where I've thought "that guy is a fucking asshole" and "this person is too loud" and they ended up being BAD NEWS. IRL I keep my mouth shut a lot more than I do on-line, but I really shouldn't because I'm actually pretty good at spotting people who are doing things like snorting meth, injecting steroids, and others who are generally just manipulative, self-congratulatory pond scum. I'm also quite adept at avoiding men with dying wives and sugar momma mistresses who kiss my hand and offer me beers. I just have always been able to spot pieces of shit and I avoid them. I just fail at pointing them out to others...IRL. On Internet forums I've gotten in trouble for being TOO vocal for what I see, like erecting large signs that say, "this person is a troll! beware!" All that matters, though, in the end is that IRL I get away when I'm in danger, or just in danger of being wildly inconvenienced.
> 
> I'm not good at attending to random others' needs, though. I think Fe types are better at that, like my ENFJ sister.


 I've actually changed my mind about 'perhaps not b eing as good as N doms at reading people' since ...I think I'm as good as, if not better than they are. I've had several instances where I had this feeling that somebody is a certain way, and they all ended up being TRUE. The Fi-Se-Ni combo is unstoppable!


----------



## newnameything

I'm just gonna go ahead and say ENFJ's. Fe reads into their emotional needs, Ni tries to grasp the essence of a person and Se is scanning their behaviour in the present moment.


----------



## Cazza

Malovane said:


> ESTP's can read people pretty well, I've found. Se is used for soaking up body language cues, and can be used for manipulative purposes, whether positive or negative for their target.


Yeah, a couple of ESTPs I know seem pretty good at reading people's body language. 

As an over-sensitive INFP, I find that, rather than focusing mainly on body language, I can somehow or sense or 'feel' another person's emotional state (yeah, yeah, ET style... "he feels Elliot's feelings"... call me crazy if you wish!). I guess it is simply noticing body language, tone of voice etc - but perhaps whilst other types are analysing someone's motivations, INFPs are more interested in what it's saying about how that person is feeling? Dunno...


----------



## Cerebro

From what I know, INFJ's, and ironically enough, their typological opposite, ESTP. The INFJ is empathic, can pick up on vibes and states of mind naturally. ESTP's can use context and facial cues/body language to gauge one's state of mind.


----------



## rayray1

I think NFs are the best at reading people. Not meaning to toot my own horn here, but I'm pretty amazing at reading body language and the meaning behind people's actions... though sometimes I read TOO much into others, and search for meaning thats not there


----------



## Miss Scarlet

I am really good at reading people. I've noticed that SJ's seemt to be really bad at it though.


----------



## Loki Grim

For me I have a hard time with reading peoples emotions, But I have been able to predict many events that someone would go two years away successfully.


----------



## Soma flames

I am an INTP... with INFP qualities and I can say I am good at reading people. I just don't feel the need to do anything with the information I have. There is no need to show someone this is who you are. We only show you that if you ask us how we see you. We use this skill very well when we are upset and our te function takes centre stage. We RIP into your psyche and bring out your worst fears and the things you hate about yourself. If we were bad at reading people we would not obviously do that. If we are interested in you, we will read you and give you a personality version of us you will like. I hear intps are the biggest chameleons.


----------



## stoicismINFJ

Fe-Ni folks do quick read. So they are good at engaging in an immediate situation - know what to say and when to say what (fast reaction)

Ni-Fe folks read in a delayed manner but deeper - figure out deep motivations of people but never try to react on them. 

I don't think Fi reads people well, they mainly focus on themselves. even when they are in others shoes, they tend to think like - if I was her, I would do such and such (from her own perspective, not so much from the other person's perspective)


----------



## OliveFox

How to find out which type am I?


----------



## Dezir

Depresso said:


> INTP, ENTP, INFP, INFJ imo are the best at reading people from body language etc.
> ISTP, ISFP are not so good at this.


Reading people is a skill that can be learned. You need to get to know people for that.
But just like any other skill, it also has natural talents.

Let's break it down in MBTI terms:
I vs E -> I think extroversion is slightly better simply because it's concerned with what is on the outside rather than the inner world of the subject. Other people, that you must read, are on the outside.
N vs S -> The clear winner is N, reading people is a matter of interpretation and assumption which is N domain.
T vs F -> This one is tricky. One would jump to T because thinking. But keep in mind that humans are emotional creatures. Reading people's feelings can be just as influential as assuming people's thoughts. I would say it's a tie but I don't know, it's a lot to discuss here.
J vs P -> I would go for the Ps because they are more interested with perception, especially external world perception. There's a reason last letter of your MBTI type is based on your first extroverted function-attitude rather than your first function-attitude in general. The extroverted one seems to make much more of a difference.

So with that in mind: I would say the best at reading people are the ENxP types: ENTP and ENFP.
And closely behind: INFP with INTP. 

Although INTPs have a reputation for being social outsiders and excentric, not following social norms or being appropiate when politeness demands, that doesn't necessarly mean they can't read people. They may read people very well, but simply not want to do what is expected of them. Either they don't care or due to a strong desire of independence.

To make a comparison of what I'm trying to say _(not comparing INTPs with dogs for the record)_, is that society in generals judge animals based on what they have to offer to humans. What is their contribution? How do they make themselves attractive or useful to humans? For what reasons would humans want them? A dog is considered intelligent when it can follow a human's commands very well, although its pretty obvious that intelligence does not mean following humans commands, there may be other dogs out there who are intelligent themselves but uninterested in listening to humans.

A wolf is not held on the same standards because humans don't have the same expectations from wolves, but they do have these expectations from dogs, and they do have expectations from other people, so its safe to say that human expectations mold what it means to be intelligent, at least as far as the social expectation is concerned, for in my opinion intelligence means performance without prior preparation and faster learning rate.


----------



## 8080

*Amy Fiscelli, female ENTP: Who can read the ENTP? 

From my experience? Just about no one.*

This could be because, like some ENTPs, I am heavily masked and only showing you what I want you to see. My carefully sculpted expression could be covering sadness, anger, regret, etc. I could be reveling in your pain while I comfort you. You will probably never know. This is the evil manipulative power that the ENTP has: the ability to turn off their emotions. To turn off their face. To change their outward expression to fit in and to affect their environment.

My accent and mannerisms change to reflect the group with whom I am interacting. I do it really without thinking. Extroverted feeling (Fe) and Extroverted intuition (Ne) together allow you to read the room and change very quickly.

I can let my face show my emotions, but often I can have so many different expressions cross my face at any given time and mood changes that you would be hard-pressed to figure out which is which and if any are genuine. I don’t like pictures of myself because inevitably my face is doing something unfortunate. Introverted feeling (Fi) trickster means that I rarely pay much attention to my emotions. They aren’t that important.

So, who can read an ENTP? *A few can, but usually just a couple of aspects*. 

INFJ – often will figure out Fe child. They recognize the use of Fe because it is their parent function. Actually reading my emotional state, intent, etc. *Not really*. Alternatively, they may read me, but not act on their assessment.

*Another ENTP can if they care enough to bother*. I did once have an ENTP accurately read me.

I find most Fi users to be fairly caught up in themselves and therefore I would say most don’t figure me out at all. If they try they usually assume I would feel how they would feel and they are usually way off base. I am a weirdo when it comes to reactions to stress and other stimulants. If I were manipulative, this gives me a wonderful chance to be manipulative. Ne is quick on its feet and I could easily use their misperception to my advantage.

A couple of INTJs have gotten to know me well enough to know how I am probably feeling (NiFi) and know me well enough to know what to do at that point.
From my perspective, ENTP and INTJ do the best job at reading me.

Source: Quora.com


----------



## Icyicloud

Depresso said:


> INTP, ENTP, INFP, INFJ imo are the best at reading people from body language etc.
> 
> ISTP, ISFP are not so good at this.


INTPs definitely aren’t good at reading people!


----------



## Lunacik

I don't know about type correlations, but I do know that any personality that endured abuse during childhood tends to be better than average at accurately reading body language and emotions in facial expressions, tone of voice, and basically just nonverbal clues. This is proven already. It's because they learn to read the moods, reactions, etc. of their abusers early on as a survival mechanism.


----------

